# Bilateral Cysto with ureteral cath



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (May 7, 2013)

I would like to know if anyone is having problems getting paid for a Bilateral Cysto with ureteral catheter? (52005-50).
(Procedure is inconsistent with modifier used or a required modifier is missing).

Thanks,

Terri


----------



## ccoleman2 (May 7, 2013)

A. Cystourethroscopy With Ureteral Catheterization (Code 52005)
Code 52005 has a zero in the bilateral field (payment adjustment for bilateral procedure does not apply) because the basic procedure is an examination of the bladder and urethra (cystourethroscopy), which are not paired organs. The work RVUs assigned take into account that it may be necessary to examine and catheterize one or both ureters. No additional payment is made when the procedure is billed with bilateral modifier “-50.” Neither is any additional payment made when both ureters are examined and code 52005 is billed with multiple surgery modifier “-51.” It is inappropriate to bill code 52005 twice, once by itself and once with modifier “-51,” when both ureters are examined.


----------



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (May 8, 2013)

Thank you for that information. Your explanation was very good!
Have a great day...


----------



## Jan (May 15, 2013)

If the stents were left in the ureters then you would code 52332-50.


----------

